# Blue Coolant Light on with my Beetle



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Good morning folks.
I bought my used 2001 Turbo Beetle last week and have been reading and reading and reading here on the forum. Tons of info to absorb.
Question for the experienced gurus: The blue coolant symbol pops on when I first start my car. It goes off after a minute or two.
I did do a couple different searches, but the search criteria I was using didn't turn anything up.
My coolant level is good, it was low and I topped it off.
Is this a stuck coolant level sensor issue in the reservoir?
Thanks ahead of time,
Dan


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Blue Coolant Light on with my Beetle (VDub Dan-O)*

Blue is cold, red is hot. The coolant icon is supposed to come on blue and stay on until the coolant gets a little warmed up. Then it goes out. There is an audio warning along with the coolant icon lighting red when there is an overheating problem. Totally normal, write up is in the manual.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: Blue Coolant Light on with my Beetle (77kafer)*

Neat, so it's stays blue until the car warms up a bit as a reminder to not beat on the cold engine.
That's a great idea!
I'm not new to boosted cars, just boosted Beetles.








I bought the car used, so the manual is L-O-N-G gone.








Thanks for the information!!!


----------

